# Thoughts on these blood sugar readings?



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2022)

Finally got a blood sugar monitor. I can’t believe how cheap and easy it is to use. I should’ve done it a long time ago

I started 2.5 units of GH a day a couple weeks ago. I’m not sure if that’s having any effect on my results.

My diet is 3750 calories, 300g protein, 480g carbs. Carbs consist of oats and a banana in the morning, then oats and two bananas post workout, all the rest from jasmine rice pretty much.

Monday I tested throughout the day 
7:30am fasted 104

8:30am (25 minutes after shake with 85 carbs) 134

10am empty stomach 100

1:35pm (25 minutes after post workout feeding. Over 200g carbs consumed in a 45 minute period) 143

3:20pm (2 hours after eating) 112

5:45pm (45 minutes after eating) 117

8:20pm (25 minutes after last meal) 130


Main area of concern is my fasted blood sugar each day the week, first thing in the morning 

M-104
T-109
W-102
T-133 
F-130

Thanks for taking the time to read. I’ve been suspecting I’m building up some insulin resistance for a couple months. Been bulking since April and still making progress so I hate to stop now. But I have noticed I was putting on more fat lately. Seems like the GH might’ve helped that a little already, but hard to say.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2022)

Those fasted numbers are a bit on the high side. Can't know if it's from the gh, but hgh does shift your metabolism away from carbohydrates and toward fat metabolism. This can lead to higher blood sugar readings.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2022)

Do you have any readings from the past, prior to the GH?


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2022)

Dex said:


> Do you have any readings from the past, prior to the GH?



No sir, other than just occasional bloodwork. The few times they tested my blood sugar was fasted and it was below 100. I only remember seeing it on my blood panel a couple times, so I can’t really know much from that

I didn’t expect a low dose of GH to mess with it much, or I would’ve waited and tested blood sugars before starting


----------



## Eric Smith (Sep 2, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Finally got a blood sugar monitor. I can’t believe how cheap and easy it is to use. I should’ve done it a long time ago
> 
> I started 2.5 units of GH a day a couple weeks ago. I’m not sure if that’s having any effect on my results.
> 
> ...


I think your numbers are ok.  Sticks are not 100%. But your numbers are I think ok.  
Adrenaline varies other things can raise  the blood sugar levels. What are your numbers after inject 2.5 ius of HGH?    3 month A1C would nail it closer. But I think your numbers are good.  The highest during workouts and after will raise levels.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> I think your numbers are ok.  Sticks are not 100%. But your numbers are I think ok.
> Adrenaline varies other things can raise  the blood sugar levels. What are your numbers after inject 2.5 ius of HGH?    3 month A1C would nail it closer. But I think your numbers are good.  The highest during workouts and after will raise levels.



Thanks bro
I have been taking the GH in the middle of the night, so I haven’t been resting after. I’m about to just start taking it before working out to make it easier


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Try a GDA like Metformin or Berberine to help with the insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Try a GDA like Metformin or Berberine to help with the insulin sensitivity.



I’ve got my Metformin ready, just haven’t started it yet. Was just a little spooked by those saying it might hurt strength


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’ve got my Metformin ready, just haven’t started it yet. Was just a little spooked by those saying it might hurt strength


I think Justin Harris said it best when he said that... Throwing a few deck chairs overboard from a cruise ship will lower the weight, but it's not even noticeable.

He said that in reference to the AAS more than compensating for the small effect Metformin might have on growth.

He is more a fan of berberine though, but he also sells a berberine supplement.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I think Justin Harris said it best when he said that... Throwing a few deck chairs overboard from a cruise ship will lower the weight, but it's not even noticeable.
> 
> He said that in reference to the AAS more than compensating for the small effect Metformin might have on growth.
> 
> He is more a fan of berberine though, but he also sells a berberine supplement.



Yes I kind of figured that was the case. Just wanted to be sure. I’ve got good momentum going right now, just don’t wanna mess it up


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Yes I kind of figured that was the case. Just wanted to be sure. I’ve got good momentum going right now, just don’t wanna mess it up


Well better insulin sensitivity will keep that momentum rolling.


----------

